

Google's plan to phase technology out of our lives - cargo8
http://blog.jasonmow.com/googles-plan-to-phase-out-technology

======
codgercoder
Welcome to enforced exhibitionism. The world is becoming less and less kind to
people who just want to keep to themselves.

~~~
cargo8
Not sure what you mean exactly, each and every one of these features or
products is opt-in (or you have to elect to buy it)

